

The V2MOM Process: How SalesForce Went From Idea To A Billion Dollar Company - mkoble11
http://davidrosendahl.com/2012/12/10/v2mom-planning-making-strategy-tangible/

======
mkoble11
I first found out about V2MOM from a great post called "The #1 Mistake
Entrepreneurs Make" by Michael Lazerow (Founder of Buddy Media, which sold to
Salesforce for $689m):

[http://www.linkedin.com/today/post/article/20130320211727-17...](http://www.linkedin.com/today/post/article/20130320211727-1714080-the-1-mistake-
entrepreneurs-make)

Here's an interview with Benioff where he talks about the process & shares
some insights: [http://www.endeavor.org/blog/marc-benioff-
keynote&#x2F](http://www.endeavor.org/blog/marc-benioff-keynote&#x2F);

Hopefully this info might help some of you with your startups, as it did with
me.

